# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfspot fr Vereinsfahrt gesucht

## Supersonika

Hey Leute,

ich bin Sportwart in einem Windsurfverein und wir machen jedes Jahr whrend Pfingsten einen Surfausflug. Die letzten paar Jahre waren wir immer in Malcesine am Gardasee, doch das taugt uns nicht mehr ganz, da die Windverhltnisse im Mai/Juni noch sehr ungewiss sind. Jetzt suchen wir einen neuen, windsicheren Spot! Kann mir jemand irgendetwas empfehlen? Es muss anfngertauglich sein, sollte aber auch fr Aufsteiger etwas zu bieten haben und wir brauchen einen Campingplatz mit inklusiven Hotel oder angeschlossen ein Hotel, der in Laufweite zu dem Spot liegt. Und es sollte mglichst in so 5-6 Stunden Fahrt von Mnchen aus erreichbar sein. Ich wei, das sind viele Bedingungen, weshalb es uns so schwer fllt, einen passenden Spot zu finden. Ich wrde mich ber Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte freuen  :Smile: 

Lina

----------

